# Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2013



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, given there was interest in this venue I've provisionally booked 4 tees (12 people as they want 3 balls) for Saturday 2nd March from 10.30/11.00 am.

Cost will be Â£42 per head for the golf and Â£16.50 for a Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee and if of interest a basic 2 course meal afterwards (food is optional though, I understand people may want to do their own thing).

Â£20 deposit will be required for those interested. I understand it's a week after West Lancs but theres nothing better than quality golf before the season starts.

Any takers?


----------



## DelB (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Also three days before Muirfield, but I'm still in!! Well done Martin. :thup:


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



DelB said:



			Also three days before Muirfield, but I'm still in!! Well done Martin. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man Del. What about your side kick?


----------



## DelB (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

He works a Saturday, so no-can-do.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I'll more than likely go for this but I can't commit at the moment, I'm going to see if I can combine it with a weekend in Keswick with the family.


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Qwerty said:



			I'll more than likely go for this but I can't commit at the moment, I'm going to see if I can combine it with a weekend in Keswick with the family.
		
Click to expand...

No probs pal, maybe parting with Â£20 deposit would force HID hand


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			No probs pal, maybe parting with Â£20 deposit would force HID hand 

Click to expand...

Tbh, sat' 2nd march is my 40th. (Feels scary just typing it) and I'm not sure what to do. 

Sensible option-weekend away with some quality golf thrown in. Or
Not so sensible- Drink myself silly all weekend then deal with a hangover that lasts until Wednesday.

I suppose at 40 I should be choosing option 1.


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Qwerty said:



			Tbh, sat' 2nd march is my 40th. (Feels scary just typing it) and I'm not sure what to do. 

Sensible option-weekend away with some quality golf thrown in. Or
Not so sensible- Drink myself silly all weekend then deal with a hangover that lasts until Wednesday.

I suppose at 40 I should be choosing option 1.
		
Click to expand...

Option 1 is correct, and 40 is young


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Hi Val,

I didn't flag an interest initially so happy to defer in favour of those who did but if there's a spot I'm up for it!

Will try not to sulk too much.....


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



FairwayDodger said:



			Hi Val,

I didn't flag an interest initially so happy to defer in favour of those who did but if there's a spot I'm up for it!

Will try not to sulk too much..... 

Click to expand...

Your more than welcome pal.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I am not able to make this one, skiing in Austria on that date.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I do fancy this, despite the drive, what is the timescale for saying yes?


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I'm 100% up for this Martin. 

Will be a good chance to meet up with some of the Scottish contingent hopefully and more importantly another top 50/100 course off the list.

Will stop over and do the lakes on Sunday with HID.


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



louise_a said:



			I do fancy this, despite the drive, what is the timescale for saying yes?
		
Click to expand...

2 weeks to confirm 100% with the deposit


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Fish said:



			I'm 100% up for this Martin. 

Will be a good chance to meet up with some of the Scottish contingent hopefully and more importantly another top 50/100 course off the list.

Will stop over and do the lakes on Sunday with HID.
		
Click to expand...

Good man Robin, will be looking for deposits soon so keep your eyes open. I may even invite some HDIDers too


----------



## thecraw (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Why is my name not down you big bawbag????



2 burds, no peeing at the side of the fairway then!


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Why is my name not down you big bawbag????



2 burds, no peeing at the side of the fairway then!
		
Click to expand...

Your in nobby


----------



## DelB (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			.....no peeing at the side of the fairway then!
		
Click to expand...

Why not? Might be the only fairway you hit all day!! :ears:


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Ok so far as follows

Valentino
Thecraw
Delb
Fairway Dodger
Fish
Toad (maybe)
Louisea (maybe)
Qwerty (maybe)
Farneyman (maybe)

Any more takers?


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			Ok so far as follows

Valentino
Thecraw
Delb
Fairway Dodger
Fish
Toad (maybe)
Louisea (maybe)
Qwerty (maybe)
Farneyman (maybe)

Any more takers?
		
Click to expand...

I fancy it mate, put me down as a possible for now if you don't mind valentino


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Stuart_C said:



			I fancy it mate, put me down as a possible for now if you don't mind valentino
		
Click to expand...

No probs pal


----------



## 2blue (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Have you got me down for this Tino???  If not plz do....  PM payment details


----------



## thecraw (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I'm happy with Â£60 including food but also happy just to buy a meal after so I'll go with the majority.

Welcome onboard Dave me old room mate.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			I'm happy with Â£60 including food but also happy just to buy a meal after so I'll go with the majority.

Welcome onboard Dave me old room mate.
		
Click to expand...

How do roomy  ..... Also happy to have food however it comes.


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Count yourself in Dave, good to have you. I'll send payment details over soon.


----------



## Andy (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Stick Shoulders in the mix Martin.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Stick wee Johnny down as well.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I've got a plan, drive up friday B&B and then golf.


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Confirmed

Valentino
Thecraw
Delb
Fairway Dodger
Fish
JJF69
Andy
2blue
Louise_a

Toad (maybe)
Qwerty (maybe)
Farneyman (maybe)
Stuart_c (maybe)

9 confirmed with 4 possibilities, once I get 12 confirmed with deposits I'll look at booking more.

Deposits will be required shortly, I'll keep you posted


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Confirmed

Valentino
Thecraw
Delb
Fairway Dodger
Fish
JJF69
Andy
2blue
Louise_a
Algar

Toad (maybe)
Qwerty (maybe)
Farneyman (maybe)
Stuart_c (maybe)

10 confirmed with 4 possibilities, once I get 12 confirmed with deposits I'll look at booking more.

Deposits will be required shortly, I'll keep you posted


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

This one sounds good, I'll keep watching and if it turns out that I can make it and if there's a space then fair enough


----------



## Val (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Hickory_Hacker said:



			This one sounds good, I'll keep watching and if it turns out that I can make it and if there's a space then fair enough 

Click to expand...

More than welcome Stevie


----------



## Iaing (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Stick ma name down Martin please!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Iaing said:



			Stick ma name down Martin please!
		
Click to expand...

Good job your secretary was on the ball!


----------



## Iaing (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Good job your secretary was on the ball!
		
Click to expand...

That got me into a lot of bother a few years back!


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Valentino
Thecraw
Delb
Fairway Dodger
Fish
JJF69
Andy
2blue
Louise_a
Algar
Iaing

Toad (maybe)
Qwerty (maybe)
Farneyman (maybe)
Stuart_c (maybe)
Hickory Hacker (maybe)

11 confirmed.

I'm looking for Â£20 deposit over the week please. Happy to take a BT or a cheque. PM me for details.

If you want to pay the Â£42 in full i'll happily take that too.

Craw has also offered for those coming down from Gods Country use of a mini bus for around Â£20 a head which would save lots a few cars going the same way.


----------



## DelB (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Hi Martin. Paypal 'gift' ok?


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



DelB said:



			Hi Martin. Paypal 'gift' ok?
		
Click to expand...

you have a PM


----------



## DelB (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			you have a PM
		
Click to expand...

Â£20.00 paid. :thup:


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



DelB said:



			Â£20.00 paid. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Paypal gift also good for those with a preferance to this method.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Sent!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			I'm looking for Â£20 deposit over the week please. Happy to take a BT or a cheque. PM me for details.

If you want to pay the Â£42 in full i'll happily take that too.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Val - PM me your bank details and I'll transfer some funds.....


----------



## Toad (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Martin,

No longer a maybe, I have moved my on call week and am now ok.

PM me details for payment.


----------



## DelB (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Toad said:



			Martin,

No longer a maybe, I have moved my on call week and am now ok.

PM me details for payment.
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Be good to see you again John. :thup:


----------



## Toad (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Cheers Del, looking forward to it.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Am in. Text/pm details and will send deposit on Thursday.

Cheers


----------



## thecraw (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Farneyman said:



			Am in. Text/pm details and will send deposit on Thursday.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I think your looking like first reserve my Celtic cousin. 12 names in before you!!!!!

I'll sell you my spot for Â£50

:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Martin I'll catch you at the weekend possibly for a hit indoors if you fancy and I'll give you 40 brick. 


:thup:


----------



## Iaing (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

PM sent for payment details.


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Martin I'll catch you at the weekend possibly for a hit indoors if you fancy and I'll give you 40 brick. 


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Superb, Sunday pm would be ideal.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			I think your looking like first reserve my Celtic cousin. 12 names in before you!!!!!

I'll sell you my spot for Â£50

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


My bad! Obviously I didn't read the OP properly room for 16, not 12. Only 3 spaces left.

Andy, Fabian, IainG, any of you guys interested in the mini bus idea? Should save money and wear and tear on private cars!

Also anyone else from the Glasgow/Perth area interested in a minibus hook up somewhere???


Crawford.


----------



## Scott1505 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Change of holiday plans I'm now in. Val send me your account details and i will get the Â£20 to you.


----------



## Fish (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Can you PM payment (BT) details please Martin.


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

FairwayDodger and 2blue, you both have PM's ref bank transfer, hope it hasn't created any problems your end.


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Scott1505 said:



			Change of holiday plans I'm now in. Val send me your account details and i will get the Â£20 to you.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Scott, good to have you on board buddy.


----------



## Fish (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Paid


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Fish said:



			Paid
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal, I'll let you know when it's in


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Cheers Martin Â£42 en route to your account.... should land within the next 2 hours!


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Received payments as follows

DelB
IainG
Louise_a
FairwayDodger

Robin, nothing appeared as yet pal. Unsure who you bank with but maybe worth double checking your end.


----------



## Fish (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Always takes a full 24hrs as its offshore.


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Fish said:



			Always takes a full 24hrs as its offshore.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, ok buddy. I'll let you know tomorrow then.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Glad FD is play, it will be nice to not be the only one playing off the reds, and it will be nice to meet her too.


----------



## AMcC (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			My bad! Obviously I didn't read the OP properly room for 16, not 12. Only 3 spaces left.

Andy, Fabian, IainG, any of you guys interested in the mini bus idea? Should save money and wear and tear on private cars!

Also anyone else from the Glasgow/Perth area interested in a minibus hook up somewhere???


Crawford.
		
Click to expand...

Just added my name with Martin.

Would be keen to go with the minibus idea as well.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

the OP says 4 tee times and they want 3 balls so surely thats just 12.


----------



## DelB (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



louise_a said:



			the OP says 4 tee times and they want 3 balls so surely thats just 12.
		
Click to expand...

You're arithmetic is absolutely correct Louise. You'll have to excuse these west-coasters - most of them never went to school. :ears:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



louise_a said:



			Glad FD is play, it will be nice to not be the only one playing off the reds, and it will be nice to meet her too.
		
Click to expand...

Damn, looks I'll actually have to play to secure the ladies prize! Will be good to meet you too Louise.


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I've secured 4 times, no issue with 4 balls. Now at 14 heads, could do with getting that to 16 if anyone else wants to confirm.


----------



## DelB (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			I've secured 4 times, no issue with 4 balls.
		
Click to expand...

You absolutely sure that's ok Martin? Your OP states that Silloth said three-ball groups only. Just checking mate.


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



DelB said:



			You absolutely sure that's ok Martin? Your OP states that Silloth said three-ball groups only. Just checking mate.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Silloth are aware of potential of 16 and have said they could take 20


----------



## DelB (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			Yes, Silloth are aware of potential of 16 and have said they could take 20
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Deposit received from Silloth - Fish

Deposit received from Silloth (is this you Dave?)


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



louise_a said:



			Glad FD is play, it will be nice to not be the only one playing off the reds, and it will be nice to meet her too.
		
Click to expand...

Whoa there Tiger, who said anything about red tees


----------



## Fish (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			Deposit received from Silloth - Fish
		
Click to expand...

That's quicker than normal, must be an incoming tide


----------



## 2blue (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			Deposit received from Silloth - Fish

Deposit received from Silloth (is this you Dave?)
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes....  will be mine Martin...  Dooh


----------



## thecraw (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



2blue said:



			Ah yes....  will be mine Martin...  Dooh 

Click to expand...

Prove it, I'm claiming it as mine!


:ears:


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Prove it, I'm claiming it as mine!


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Always sad the police were corrupt


----------



## algar5 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Martin PM me your PayPal details and I'll get money to You. 

I'm up for minibus aswell.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Update

Confirmed attendees with deposits paid where noted.

Valentino - Paid
Thecraw 
Delb - Paid
Fairway Dodger - Paid (in full)
Fish - Paid
JJF69 
Andy
2blue - Paid
Louise_a - Paid
Algar - Paid
Iaing - Paid
Scott1505
Toad
Farneyman
AMcC


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Update

Confirmed attendees with deposits paid where noted.

Valentino - Paid
Thecraw 
Delb - Paid
Fairway Dodger - Paid (in full)
Fish - Paid
JJF69 
Andy
2blue - Paid
Louise_a - Paid
Algar - Paid
Iaing - Paid
Scott1505 - Paid
Toad
Farneyman
AMcC


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Toad, deposit received pal :thup:


----------



## bigslice (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

r u at 16 yet if not im in


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



bigslice said:



			r u at 16 yet if not im in
		
Click to expand...

You would be no 16 pal, Â£20 deposit by PayPal or bank transfer, pm me with preference and I'll send details


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Update

Confirmed attendees with deposits paid where noted.

Valentino - Paid
Thecraw 
Delb - Paid
Fairway Dodger - Paid (in full)
Fish - Paid
JJF69 
Andy
2blue - Paid
Louise_a - Paid
Algar - Paid
Iaing - Paid
Scott1505 - Paid
Toad - paid
Farneyman
AMcC
Bigslice - paid

16 confirmed, unless I get another 4 ball I'll call it a day at 16.


----------



## Val (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Update

Confirmed attendees with deposits paid where noted.

Valentino - Paid
Thecraw - Paying sunday 
Delb - Paid
Fairway Dodger - Paid (in full)
Fish - Paid
JJF69 - Paying sunday
Andy
2blue - Paid
Louise_a - Paid
Algar - Paid
Iaing - Paid
Scott1505 - Paid
Toad - paid
Farneyman
AMcC - paid
Bigslice - paid

Im meeting Crawford Sunday to get his and JJF69's deposit. Just Andy and Fabian to sort.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I have transport sorted out, just need to iron out the finer details nearer the time.

tc


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

100% confirmed with the club, I have said we will take food too but will confirm 100% nearer the time.

Looking forward to it. Lots of golf planned already for next year :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

2nd march 2013 maybe


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

3 pages and you were he first to spot it :rofl:

2013, no maybes about it


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

spot what?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

and i'm the 2nd oldest on the forum . . nothing else to do i suppose. thought i'd lost a year though


----------



## Val (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



williamalex1 said:



			and i'm the 2nd oldest on the forum . . nothing else to do i suppose. thought i'd lost a year though
		
Click to expand...

You might be old but your not blind


----------



## bigslice (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			3 pages and you were he first to spot it :rofl:

2013, no maybes about it
		
Click to expand...

i had spotted it but couldnt find my flux capacitor, already got a DeLorean in the driveway


----------



## Scott1505 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Martin as mentioned the wife has won and i am going to have to pull out due to a wedding. So there is now a free spot. If interested we can sort out the deposit.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Scott1505 said:



			Martin as mentioned the wife has won and i am going to have to pull out due to a wedding. So there is now a free spot. If interested we can sort out the deposit.
		
Click to expand...

I may have someone to fill this Martin if there isn't a reserve list...  Let me know


----------



## Val (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

No reserve list Dave, if you want to deal direct with Scott in getting your mate to pay him then he's in.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			No reserve list Dave, if you want to deal direct with Scott in getting your mate to pay him then he's in.
		
Click to expand...

Will speak with my mate tomorrow then let you'se know the situation


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



2blue said:



			Will speak with my mate tomorrow then let you'se know the situation
		
Click to expand...

Me mate is unable to make it so place is up for grabs


----------



## Val (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

No probs Dave. We have a slot then if anyone wishes to take it up, Â£42 total for a class track in Cumbria.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			No probs Dave. We have a slot then if anyone wishes to take it up, Â£42 total for a class track in Cumbria.
		
Click to expand...

Martin, I might take spot, just need to check my diary, will confirm shortly.


----------



## Val (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



HDID Kenny said:



			Martin, I might take spot, just need to check my diary, will confirm shortly.
		
Click to expand...

No probs Kenny, you have first refusal.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			No probs Kenny, you have first refusal.
		
Click to expand...

Right Martin, I'm good to go, can't do any deposit until Friday if that's ok, sent me your bank details please.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



HDID Kenny said:



			Right Martin, I'm good to go, can't do any deposit until Friday if that's ok, sent me your bank details please.
		
Click to expand...

Good on yer KK...  Think you'll refund deposit to Scott who's had to pull out  See yer there fella.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



HDID Kenny said:



			Right Martin, I'm good to go, can't do any deposit until Friday if that's ok, sent me your bank details please.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to meeting you KK


----------



## Val (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



HDID Kenny said:



			Right Martin, I'm good to go, can't do any deposit until Friday if that's ok, sent me your bank details please.
		
Click to expand...

Will do Kenny, I'll get a refund to Scott for his deposit as I'll probably see him in person before hand anyway.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Fish said:



			Looking forward to meeting you KK
		
Click to expand...

Robin, I will see you the week before at West Lancs.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Those who want a spot on the Venga Bus please reply ASAP.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Those who want a spot on the Venga Bus please reply ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

boom boom boom boom im want on, is it like this? lol

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc..._YCQCA&usg=AFQjCNFpO2DqOjbJtGo0qbDtDi08ihjnCQ


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Put me down for a window seat Crawford...


----------



## Andy (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Those who want a spot on the Venga Bus please reply ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

I''ll have the roof


----------



## louise_a (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

is the balancev of the green fees payable on the day?


----------



## Iaing (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Those who want a spot on the Venga Bus please reply ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Where's the pick ups ?


----------



## Val (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



louise_a said:



			is the balancev of the green fees payable on the day?
		
Click to expand...

It is payable on the day, I'll collect the lot when we all get there.

Food options available on the day

Bacon roll and coffee

2 course meal afterwards

Â£16.50

I need to let catering know nearer the time but please all bear this in mind


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Course conditions update: I played today and the green staff have managed in the last few days, with the aid of pumps to remove a huge amount of water from the 'lakes' which had formed in various places on the course.

 In a couple of places at least 2ft of water has gone and all that is left is an inch or so of ice from the recent frosts but thaw expected next week so this should be gone soon.

 Pumps are going to be left in place for a while I believe and hopefully remove all the remaining standing water subject to any new monsoons hitting the region! Grass looks black and dead where it has been submerged for months but it looks much more promising.

A lovely calm day to play golf, temp greens did not matter a bit, just a joy to be playing


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Thanks for the updates buddy, really appreciate it :thup:


----------



## AMcC (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Looking forward to this one, do we have any more course updates ? :cheers:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			It is payable on the day, I'll collect the lot when we all get there.

Food options available on the day

*Bacon roll and coffee

2 course meal afterwards

Â£16.50*

I need to let catering know nearer the time but please all bear this in mind
		
Click to expand...


Martin, I'm of the opinion just book that as that seems like a fair price to me for breakfast and a 2 course meal after. Maybe pm everyone and go with the majority.

Like Alan says, I'm looking forward to this as well.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I will have to be away quickly afterwards as I have a 40th to go to in Warrington that evening so no meal for me.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Martin, I'm of the opinion just book that as that seems like a fair price to me for breakfast and a 2 course meal after. Maybe pm everyone and go with the majority.

Like Alan says, I'm looking forward to this as well.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a good deal to me


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I'm happy to go with the majority on food, at the end of the day we'll all need fed for breakfast and afterwards.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Sounds good for food - I'm happy to go with this. No butter on my bacon roll tho! 

Looking forward to this as well.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Grub for me please!


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I'll need to be fed and watered before & after as not staying up there now and its 4 hour journey back home afterwards and I won't want to stop as I've got a club match now on the Sunday at 8am! 

The things we put ourselves through for this hobby


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I'm good for food


----------



## louise_a (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Can I go out in the first group incase its a slow round and I need to dash off straight away please.


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



HDID Kenny said:



			I'm good for food
		
Click to expand...

When are you not!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Fish said:



			When are you not!



Click to expand...

Good point Robin, not very often!!


----------



## 2blue (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



HDID Kenny said:



			Good point Robin, not very often!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha.... Pasty supply has dried up....  sorry matey


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



HDID Kenny said:



			Good point Robin, not very often!!
		
Click to expand...

I have a picture to prove this point 

Ok guys, I'll organise 15 bacon rolls with teas/coffee and 15 meals, cost will be Â£16.50 on top of the Â£22 balance to pay. Andy, FD just food for you pair as you paid in full.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			I have a picture to prove this point 

Ok guys, I'll organise 15 bacon rolls with teas/coffee and 15 meals, cost will be Â£16.50 on top of the Â£22 balance to pay. Andy, FD just food for you pair as you paid in full.
		
Click to expand...

That leaves Â£1.50 sweep per head to hit the Â£40 day rate allowance that my wife gives me!


----------



## AMcC (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

When do you want the money ?


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



AMcC said:



			When do you want the money ?
		
Click to expand...

On the day


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Count me in for grub option...


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			That leaves Â£1.50 sweep per head to hit the Â£40 day rate allowance that my wife gives me!
		
Click to expand...

You better get more then or get saving


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			You better get more then or get saving
		
Click to expand...


Won't need to save, I'll take the money anyway. Start work with my sports shrink this week!


:fore:


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Won't need to save, I'll take the money anyway. Start work with my sports shrink this week!


:fore:
		
Click to expand...

He's only a shrink not a magician:lol:


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Won't need to save, I'll take the money anyway. Start work with my sports shrink this week!


:fore:
		
Click to expand...

We will do a lift for the bus driver too Craw, so your sorted


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Farneyman said:



			We will do a lift for the bus driver too Craw, so your sorted 

Click to expand...



Well there is a first for everything!


----------



## bigslice (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Farneyman said:



			We will do a lift for the bus driver too Craw, so your sorted 

Click to expand...

lift cof


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



bigslice said:



			lift cof
		
Click to expand...


Cof yourself!

Your "lift" will be leaving you in Silloth any more of your nonsense!!!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Any current updates on the condition of the course?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I am playing there on weds weather permitting and will provide an update.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



saving_par said:



			I am playing there on weds weather permitting and will provide an update.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

When is the draw going "live"?


----------



## Val (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			When is the draw going "live"?
		
Click to expand...

When I do it :ears:

After West Lancs :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

course conditions update - I played today, heavy overnight frost so we were on temp greens. Nice day so that made up for the temps! 
despite it being fairly dry of late, due to the very high water table the areas of standing water are only decreasing slowly and this is with the  aid of pumps which are still on most days. 

The main water affected areas are 6th green has been flooded and is currently off, it has been cut so it is likely to be back on soon but weather dependent obviously. 

7th fairway has a standing water on the left hand side at driving distance, tee has been moved up. 

10th has a carry over water off the tee, only a problem for the ladies. 

11th has been on a  temp green for a while due to large area of standing water short of the green, this hopefully should be back in play soon. 

12th has been out of action for a while due to a lake in front of the green. Lake is shrinking and hole is playable,  with luck should be back in play soon.

3rd has also had the tee rebuilt and is currently being played as a par 3 which is likely to be the case for the next few weeks.


The rest of the course is in good order although mats have been used off the tee for a while, these are placed in the normal teeing areas.

Difficult to say how much improvement in condition to expect between now and the meet,  the weather is going to dictate that. All I can say is a lot of hard work is going on and it is in better nick than any other course in Cumbria. 

I won't be be able to you any further updates before the meet due to going off on a ski holiday on sat but for those of you who are playing, enjoy.

Blatant plug, help for heroes comp, Mon 26 August, four man teams @25 quid per player, contact details on club website and still quite a few places available.


----------



## DelB (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



saving_par said:



			10th has a carry over water off the tee, only a problem for the ladies.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't seen my driving, have you?? 

Cheers for the update. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Is it all mats?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Fish said:



			Is it all mats?
		
Click to expand...

On the tees I think Robin


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



saving_par said:



			The rest of the course is in good order although mats have been used off the tee for a while, these are placed in the normal teeing areas..
		
Click to expand...




HDID Kenny said:



			On the tees I think Robin
		
Click to expand...

It was this bit Kenny, I didn't know if it was referring to a particular hole/s or the course?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

its a long trip for (nearly) everyone this, I am staying overnight, the course report (thanks SP) doesnt sound too encouraging, still over a wee kaway though so time for improvement


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



louise_a said:



			its a long trip for (nearly) everyone this, I am staying overnight, the course report (thanks SP) doesnt sound too encouraging, still over a wee kaway though so time for improvement
		
Click to expand...

At over 4hrs each way and nearly 500 miles, I think I'm the furthest.

I know its March but I really want to play the course in as best condition as possible, mats and temp greens don't rock my boat.

I'll be watching the weather and keeping an eye on it, I know Stevie was interested so if it looks dodgy I'll contact him to see if he want to take over from me.

I thought these links courses were supposed to be the mustard :mmm:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



saving_par said:



			10th has a carry over water off the tee, only a problem for the ladies.
		
Click to expand...

Oh oh Louise, sounds like we'll be having problems!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



FairwayDodger said:



			Oh oh Louise, sounds like we'll be having problems! 

Click to expand...

indeed, I dont know about you but I struggle to hit it 100yds.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



FairwayDodger said:



			Oh oh Louise, sounds like we'll be having problems! 

Click to expand...


I've had loads of problems for years so I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Fish said:



			At over 4hrs each way and nearly 500 miles, I think I'm the furthest.

I know its March but I really want to play the course in as best condition as possible, mats and temp greens don't rock my boat.

I'll be watching the weather and keeping an eye on it, I know Stevie was interested so if it looks dodgy I'll contact him to see if he want to take over from me.

I thought these links courses were supposed to be the mustard :mmm:



Click to expand...

Sounds a bit like Palacerigg in Cumbernauld, mind you it would be a lot cheaper going there.

Have a good day I am sure it will be fine........


----------



## thecraw (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Bomber69 said:



			Sounds a bit like Palacerigg in Cumbernauld, mind you it would be a lot cheaper going there.

Have a good day I am sure it will be fine........
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I didn't see any mention of flute bands!


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			When I do it :ears:

After West Lancs :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Empty your in box


----------



## Val (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Fish said:



			Empty your in box 

Click to expand...

I have


----------



## 2blue (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*




			The rest of the course is in good order although mats have been used off the tee for a while, these are placed in the normal teeing areas.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see where its saying mats on the course.....  there's also bound to be some green adjustments at this time of year. Think it will still be a worth while trip....  3hrs for me.....   so am going up a day early for a hill walk on the Fri :cheers: Oh yes... an drink in Penrith:smirk:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Certainly doesn't sound promising. Not sure how much I'm up for playing on a shortened course with winter tees and winter greens. I'll reassess after next weeks update but I'm not traveling 250 miles to be disappointed.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I have already let Martin know I've pulled out.  

I was originally bringing HID and doing the lakes on the way back on Sunday but we now have a couple of house viewings on the Sunday so she has to be at home and I have a winter league fixture on the Sunday.

I just can't justify that much mileage (500 miles/ Â£80) for a same-day turnaround to play off mats and temp greens.

I was really excited to play Silloth and with it being ranked 53rd in the top 100 courses the last thing I have expected for a links course is temps & mats! I know its in March but I always understood links to be playable all year round, unless snowed over.

I've texted Stevie who was initially interested but he's not any more so my place is up for grabs 

Happy to come up and play it in the better weather and when the course is at its best, although I understand that will be much more money but I want to experience and remember the course for all the goods things, not temps, mats and lakes!


----------



## Val (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Certainly doesn't sound promising. Not sure how much I'm up for playing on a shortened course with winter tees and winter greens. I'll reassess after next weeks update but I'm not traveling 250 miles to be disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Im with you on that front, I've emailed the secretary this morning who is on holiday untill Monday to gauge options and one maybe to postpone the outing untill later (i'd suggest 1st weekend in April which is Sat 6th). Im unsure how hard Silloth will play on this because as it stands they have our deposits and have the upper hand but I'd be hopefull they don't want the bad press that they'll get on the forum if they do dig the heels in.

I'll update further once ive spoken to the secretary on options.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

We could try Goswick or Southerness if people still want a trip. 

Just an option, fingers crossed Silloth comes good as its a course that I'm desperate to play.


----------



## Val (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			We could try Goswick or Southerness if people still want a trip. 

Just an option, fingers crossed Silloth comes good as its a course that I'm desperate to play.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise pal.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

i would like to think they would refund our deposits if the course hasnt recovered enough.they may reduce the fee, i would prefer to keep the the same date as its before the start of the season, so possible another course if it doesnt work out.


----------



## Val (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



bigslice said:



*i would like to think they would refund our deposits* if the course hasnt recovered enough.they may reduce the fee, i would prefer to keep the the same date as its before the start of the season, so possible another course if it doesnt work out.
		
Click to expand...

So would I bud but they hold the upper hand on that front unfortunately.

At the end of the day we all want to play the course but we can all play winter courses with temps on our door steps.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			So would I bud but they hold the upper hand on that front unfortunately.

At the end of the day we all want to play the course but we can all play winter courses with temps on our door steps.
		
Click to expand...

i will go with whatever you decide as your running it. they may reduce it which may help.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



2blue said:



			I can't see where its saying mats on the course.....  there's also bound to be some green adjustments at this time of year. Think it will still be a worth while trip....  3hrs for me.....   so am going up a day early for a hill walk on the Fri :cheers: Oh yes... an drink in Penrith:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Where are you staying friday night? I have booked into the Travellodge in Penrith.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



louise_a said:



			Where are you staying friday night? I have booked into the Travellodge in Penrith.
		
Click to expand...

I have a friend that I'm staying with....  though it all seems to be a bit in the balance at the mo.


----------



## Val (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

UPDATE AS FOLLOWS

I spoke with Alan the secretary this morning and he has confirmed details of the condition, this is something Silloth have never suffered from before and it shows how high the water has been througout the country and those at West Lancs yesterday will confirm they too still have standing water in parts.

The have 17 holes on, 1 temp green and 1 short hole from a par 4 to a 3.

Options as follows

Reduced fee and play as it is - our reduction is Â£5 a head

Delay the outing by 1 month and honour the current rate

Cancel altogether and consider arranging another outing at the end of the season, full refund for everyone.

Guys, please post your thoughts and i'll run with a majority.

Currently I have 4 who would like to cancel.


----------



## DelB (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Add me to the cancel list too, please, Martin. Such a shame after all your hard work.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Seems a shame to play a cracking course (possibly for the only time) when it's so badly affected by the conditions. So I vote to cancel. However, I know a lot of effort has gone in to organise and that some may have committed cash for accommodation so I would go ahead if that was the majority opinion.


----------



## Val (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Thanks for the prompt input, Louise already has paid for a hotel so she'll be out of pocket unfortunately if it comes to it.


----------



## DelB (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			Thanks for the prompt input, Louise already has paid for a hotel so she'll be out of pocket unfortunately if it comes to it.
		
Click to expand...

In which case I'll happily donate my Â£20 deposit to her.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

im still up for it, one temp green and and par 4 to 3 thats still well playable.
 folks remember this was a pre season game so, if it drags into the season then less chance to play due to medals. IM IN  (although whatever you decide val is fine by me) (what has the bus driver said though?)


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			Thanks for the prompt input, Louise already has paid for a hotel so she'll be out of pocket unfortunately if it comes to it.
		
Click to expand...

She should be able to cancel and get a full refund, they would have to prove they are fully booked and would lose revenue or have made special arrangements for her at a cost.

I have cancelled lots of hotels when my time management changes at short notice with no issues at all. 

I would like to remember a course such as Silloth for all the great things that makes it 53rd in the ranking, not seeing standing water everywhere and play to any temps or off mats.

I was and still am a cancel, sorry.


----------



## Val (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Fish said:



			I was and still am a cancel, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

No probs pal, had you in that camp already.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			UPDATE AS FOLLOWS

I spoke with Alan the secretary this morning and he has confirmed details of the condition, this is something Silloth have never suffered from before and it shows how high the water has been througout the country and those at West Lancs yesterday will confirm they too still have standing water in parts.

The have 17 holes on, 1 temp green and 1 short hole from a par 4 to a 3.

Options as follows

Reduced fee and play as it is - our reduction is Â£5 a head

Delay the outing by 1 month and honour the current rate

Cancel altogether and consider arranging another outing at the end of the season, full refund for everyone.

Guys, please post your thoughts and i'll run with a majority.

Currently I have 4 who would like to cancel.
		
Click to expand...

Would have like it pushed back a month however that takes you into the playing season that I have waited all winter for!! therefore cancel has got to be my view.

Defo one i'd like to do in the future.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

I would also like to cancel this weekend, but reschedule in the future if possible. Just means all your hard work going to waste Martin, sorry bud.


----------



## Val (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Ok guys, general consencus is to cancel, i'll speak to Silloth this afternoon and the minute I receive a refund i'll sort you all out. Some I can pay back in cash as i'll see a few of you sooner rather than later (Del, FD - I can square you up at Muirfield all being well).

Apologies everyone, hopefully we can revisit this outing after the seasons done.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			Ok guys, general consencus is to cancel, i'll speak to Silloth this afternoon and the minute I receive a refund i'll sort you all out. Some I can pay back in cash as i'll see a few of you sooner rather than later (Del, FD - I can square you up at Muirfield all being well).

Apologies everyone, hopefully we can revisit this outing after the seasons done.
		
Click to expand...

Martin, thanks for all your organisational efforts, sorry this one hasn't worked out but hopefully later in the year. See you at muirfield!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Pretty sad to cancel. I guess you guys all play at perfect courses. One winter and one shortened hole, West Lancs was worse than that and I had a great time. 

I'm probably going to head to Machrihanish or Dundonald then.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Pretty sad to cancel. I guess you guys all play at perfect courses. One winter and one shortened hole, West Lancs was worse than that and I had a great time. 

I'm probably going to head to Machrihanish or Dundonald then.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This.


----------



## Val (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Confirmation that this outing is now cancelled. 

Silloth are sending me a cheque so the minute I get it i'll get everyone squared up.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



DelB said:



			In which case I'll happily donate my Â£20 deposit to her.
		
Click to expand...


Very generous Del, thanks, but I wouldn't dream of accepting, I did get a cheap rate which I believe is non refundable, but I will try to cancel and see what happens.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

cool, I appear to have been able to cancel.

Thanks for all the work on this Valentino, it just wasn't to be this time, hopefully it will reorganised for a better time.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Shame the pin has been pulled on this one.  Was looking forward to a wee spin in the magic bus.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



thecraw said:



			Pretty sad to cancel. I guess you guys all play at perfect courses. One winter and one shortened hole, West Lancs was worse than that and I had a great time. 

I'm probably going to head to Machrihanish or Dundonald then.
		
Click to expand...

Like Craw, I'd have happily attended. However will ensure that next year I get to play it at its best for Â£20 by entering its Open. All full this year


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



2blue said:



			Like Craw, I'd have happily attended. However will ensure that next year I get to play it at its best for Â£20 by entering its Open. All full this year 

Click to expand...

There's an Open on the 27th May for only Â£15 that's being discussed Dave in another thread.


----------



## Val (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Ok guys, to update on the refund front, I am still awaiting the cheque from this outfit and I'm getting mightily hacked off that i need to chase this and apologies to those I haven't paid pack yet. 

I'll keep you posted once I've spoken to them tomorrow.


----------



## Val (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Refund received yesterday, Dave, robin I can sort you in cash at Royal Liverpool. Louise I can do you paypal gift if you want, Andy I'll do you cash first chance i see you (tomorrow I believe). Algar, Alan do you want paypal gift too? Kenny, cash sometime or what ever?

Let me know please.


----------



## Andy (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			Refund received yesterday, Dave, robin I can sort you in cash at Royal Liverpool. Louise I can do you paypal gift if you want, Andy I'll do you cash first chance i see you (tomorrow I believe). Algar, Alan do you want paypal gift too? Kenny, cash sometime or what ever?

Let me know please.
		
Click to expand...

Double or quits tmrw haha

Tmrw is fine Martin


----------



## louise_a (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			Refund received yesterday, Dave, robin I can sort you in cash at Royal Liverpool. Louise I can do you paypal gift if you want, Andy I'll do you cash first chance i see you (tomorrow I believe). Algar, Alan do you want paypal gift too? Kenny, cash sometime or what ever?

Let me know please.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be at Royal Liverpool, if you have the cash with you.


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			Refund received yesterday, Dave, robin I can sort you in cash at Royal Liverpool. Louise I can do you paypal gift if you want, Andy I'll do you cash first chance i see you (tomorrow I believe). Algar, Alan do you want paypal gift too? Kenny, cash sometime or what ever?

Let me know please.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: Extra money HID won't know about, shall I keep it to myself? Bugger, just told gillions on here


----------



## algar5 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*

Martin,

PayPal Gift is fine.

Thanks Again,

Alan


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



Valentino said:



			Refund received yesterday, Dave, robin I can sort you in cash at Royal Liverpool. Louise I can do you paypal gift if you want, Andy I'll do you cash first chance i see you (tomorrow I believe). Algar, Alan do you want paypal gift too? Kenny, cash sometime or what ever?

Let me know please.
		
Click to expand...

Martin, can you give Â£15 to LB for my 4 man team cost at Silloth in May and buy yourself a beer with the fiver....cheers Kenny.


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Silloth - Sat 2nd March 2012*



HDID Kenny said:



			Martin, can you give Â£15 to LB for my 4 man team cost at Silloth in May and buy yourself a beer with the fiver....cheers Kenny.
		
Click to expand...

Will do Kenny, thanks pal :thup:


----------

